# Dark Forest Green Stool..



## Rikkijk (Sep 21, 2011)

He's dropped like liquidy, very shiny, dark forest green stools. I really don't know what to do, I tried to tell my mom and all she could say is , " I don't want your drama"


----------



## Teleute (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm worried about your mom's response - if he does get sick, will you be able to get him to a vet? You should probably find out if there's a rescue in your area that can help you with vet bills or medication. It'll be really important to have that info on hand if there's an emergency.

As far as the stools go, that can be caused by different things. What's your setup like (cage, food, temperature, etc)? Has anything changed in the last week or so?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

By liquidy, do you mean it's diarrhea? Pudding consistency? Formed but squishy?

Diarrhea can get serious quickly and if it is liquid stool, you may want to syringe feed water. Forest green poops are usually a result of a change in diet or stress, but other things could be causing it. Was it just one BM that was like that?

It is a bit worrying that your mom said that... do you depend on her for the care of your hedgie?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Rikkijk said:


> He's dropped like liquidy, very shiny, dark forest green stools. I really don't know what to do, I tried to tell my mom and all she could say is , " I don't want your drama"


I understand how it feels to have your parents react that way.  I've only had Diggory for like 3 weeks but whenever I mention how worried I am about anything that has to do with him they always get all frustrated. They got sick of hearing about him so quick. Probably because they didn't want me to have him in the first place and now they think I make a big deal about everything when there's nothing wrong. But this community is great to come to when you're worried and you feel like no one IRL will listen.

I cannot give you any health advice but I wanted to let you know that I understand how you feel and coming here was the right thing to do.


----------



## Rikkijk (Sep 21, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> By liquidy, do you mean it's diarrhea? Pudding consistency? Formed but squishy?
> 
> Diarrhea can get serious quickly and if it is liquid stool, you may want to syringe feed water. Forest green poops are usually a result of a change in diet or stress, but other things could be causing it. Was it just one BM that was like that?
> 
> It is a bit worrying that your mom said that... do you depend on her for the care of your hedgie?


I just moved his cage in the living room, and no I clean him and feed him all by myself. I got him for my birthday, but when Im cleaning his cage I make my mom play with him. I think the best think I should do is monitor him or a couple days and see if it continues? Then go bug my mom?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Has he continued to have diarrhea in the two days since you first posted about this? Something like moving the cage to another room would cause some stress stools, but not outright diarrhea, and not for this long (I don't think). I'd recommend trying to syringe him some water, and a vet visit, if it's still not cleared up.

Also, Hanhan's question on whether you depend on your mom wasn't on who takes care of the hedgehog daily - it was on who pays for what he needs. If you depend on your mom for paying for a vet visit, and she decides that it's not important enough or she doesn't have the money for it, it's going to be your hedgie that suffers. That's why we're concerned about her response.


----------

